# Internet Explorer Verbindet nicht mehr



## FlorianR (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Internet Explorer (v.8 Beta mitlerweile).
Bevor nun einige "aufschreien" selber Schuld, wieso benutzt Du eine Betaversion etc., möchte ich euch direkt beruhigen: Das Problem bestand auch mit der Version 7. Es gibt leider auch keine Alternative wie den Firefox, da ich Webentwickler bin und auch auf dem IE meine Seiten testen muss. Aber nun zu meinem eigentlichen Problem. Ich habe vor einigen Tagen ein neues System aufgesetzt und nachdem ich diverse Windowsupdates und den Firefox gezogen habe, trat das Problem auf. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern, dass er überhaupt mal lief ;-). Ich starte den Internet Explorer; das Programm lädt und kann dann keine Verbindung aufbauen. Ich kann zwar einige Menüpunkte wie "Extras" etc. anklicken und nutzen, allerdings ist der Rest abgeschmiert. Wenn ich den Explorer minimiere, kann ich den Prozess direkt abschießen - der IE reagiert nicht mehr.

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter und ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt. Mit dem FireFox gibt es keine Probleme.

Gruß und danke im Voraus!

PS: Firewall ist deaktiviert - kann den IE also nicht blocken.
PPS: Der Rechner befindet sich in einer Domäne. Wenn ich mich unter einem anderen Benutzer einlogge (der nicht in der Domäne ist) funktioniert es einwandfrei.


----------



## Zvoni (21. Oktober 2008)

Gateway-Einstellungen gecheckt? Proxy-Einstellungen?


----------



## FlorianR (21. Oktober 2008)

Ja das ist alles korrekt.


----------

